# Help Toro S-120 elecric snow thrower Model 38000 won't run



## dhome (Aug 29, 2016)

I have the Toro S-120 Electric snow thrower, model 38000 Serial O025909. The last time I tried to use it and plugged it in nothing happens. There is a plastic key but don't know where that is supposed to go I never used the key before. I looked for info on Toro's site couldn't find anything.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Best I can offer for help is,,,,,,,, with a toro 1800 power curve electric blower. I'm assuming the concept is the same, but here is what I know of those 1800 power curves.

The plastic key is used to lock the 110 volt plug from allowing a cord to be plugged into it. So I doubt that's your problem. 

What I suspect to be your problem is the male end of the plug. I have bought, fixed, and resold quite a few of the 1800 power curve with this problem. Look at the plug itself. Is one of the spades (metal prong you plug into the outlet) all charred and burnt? If so, that's your issue. It's a pretty easy fix, get a new wiring harness from Toro, cut out the old one, and solder in the new one. Keeping in mind I have done this a few times now, and I'm done in about 15 minutes. 

If the plug looks good, then that's not the issue, and I'm no help at all. Sorry.


----------



## dhome (Aug 29, 2016)

liftoff1967 said:


> Best I can offer for help is,,,,,,,, with a toro 1800 power curve electric blower. I'm assuming the concept is the same, but here is what I know of those 1800 power curves.
> 
> The plastic key is used to lock the 110 volt plug from allowing a cord to be plugged into it. So I doubt that's your problem.
> 
> ...


The plug looks good. it isn't corroded or rusted. So guessing that isn't the issue.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Are you sure you have power at the extension cord, have you tried to power something else to make sure power is there. Just a thought. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dhome

If the extension cord works to power up something else then we're looking at a problem with the machine itself.

Do you have a multi-meter and have you checked the machine to see if you have continuity when it's "ON".
The on/off switch would be my first suspect.


----------

